# للبيع ارض بسعر مميز مساحتها 780 متر بمكرم عبيد الرئيسى



## اسلام محمد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 126103
ارض مساحتها 780 متر بشارع مكرم عبيد الرئيسى للبيع بسعر مميز على ناصية تاخد اقصى ارتفاع
المطلوب بالمتر/ 25 الف جنية
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

